
Story: Rejected from YC 2x, pivoted 3x, Omny Studio acquired by Triton Digital - plasma
https://andrewda.com/blog/omny-studio-acquired/
======
plasma
I wanted to share our teams 7 year journey from idea to acquisition with some
pictures and brief moments of the people that helped along the way.

It’s been a rollercoaster of learnings, both up and down, and looking forward
to the next chapter.

